

Robert Parry: What Did US Spy Satellites See in Ukraine? - nokiaman
http://consortiumnews.com/2014/07/20/what-did-us-spy-satellites-see-in-ukraine/

======
nokiaman
TLDR:

> _What I’ve been told by one source, who has provided accurate information on
> similar matters in the past, is that U.S. intelligence agencies do have
> detailed satellite images of the likely missile battery that launched the
> fateful missile, but the battery appears to have been under the control of
> Ukrainian government troops dressed in what look like Ukrainian uniforms.
> ... There also was the suggestion that the soldiers involved were
> undisciplined and possibly drunk, since the imagery showed what looked like
> beer bottles scattered around the site, the source said._

Who is Robert Parry?

[http://consortiumnews.com/about/](http://consortiumnews.com/about/)

> _" Robert Parry broke many of the Iran-Contra stories in the 1980s for the
> Associated Press and Newsweek. He founded Consortiumnews.com in 1995 as the
> Internet’s first investigative magazine. He saw it as a way to combine
> modern technology and old-fashioned journalism to counter the increasing
> triviality of the mainstream U.S. news media."_

